# Milk Allergy



## monique (Sep 28, 2010)

The physician saw patient in consulation for food allergy. Please note, the physician has never seen this patient before. At the time of the encounter, the patient had no signs of allergic reaction. However, the reason for the consultation was because the patient would develop a rash after drinking milk or eating eggs. My physician did not treat the patient or perform any allergy testing. But, she did state to avoid these certain food. What diagnosis do I code for this encounter since the patient technically does not have a symptom at time of this encounter?


----------



## kumeena (Sep 28, 2010)

I would use personal history  of allergy codes V15.02(milk products) and /or V15.03(egg)

I don't know about the payment part.


----------



## monique (Sep 28, 2010)

You can only use the V-code as a secondary. What would you use as a primary code?


----------



## miss yoli (Sep 29, 2010)

*code*

Hi Monique,
  I think 693.1 dermatitis due to food would be appropriate


----------

